# 3 Sisters Waterfall, Maui



## LarryD

In Maui, on the road to Hana, a twisty (over 300 turns) road along one side of the island, there are a few waterfalls.  This set, although not large or spectacular, is serene and a beauty to stop and view..


----------



## nchips1

Don't think the shutter was fast enough to freeze the water or slow enough to show the smooth effect of it. I would have tried a slower speed. Beautiful, though!


----------



## Robin Usagani

i think the speed is fine.. too bright though i think.


----------



## D-B-J

Here's a quick 5 minute edit:








But the next time you shoot this, shoot from the right side, so there are no trees directly in the way, and do about a second long exposure.


----------



## mishele

I like your version better and the angle you took of the falls!! When I was there I was sooo excited we went right down to the bottom. So all my shots are pointed kinda up. We also went swimming in the falls! COLD! One of the best memories I have from Maui. Beautiful place I can't wait to get back there someday.


----------



## LarryD

Thanks...  It is a very nice and serene place and I think that my colors and view is very close to the feel of the place....  

I suppose if you are young and agile, you could take the jump over the side of the cliff and get down to the water ...  It's the climb back up using the roots and ropes with camera gear in tow that keeps me from ever getting any closer..............


----------



## masonluraa

Nature gives us so many parts of her body to enjoy. waterfall, sun set, volcanoes and so many other things are giving us to entertain. I have seen beautiful waterfall in Maui.


----------



## Frequency

The original is excellent; the variation by D-B-J is also differently good, but the green colour is saturated much-a-more. 

Regards


----------



## Amocholes

Such a fun road to drive! A waterfall around every turn. It's a lovely shot.


----------

